# Algen-Ex bis die Pflanzen gewachsen sind?



## Regs (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
gestern fand ich zum ersten Mal die allseits beliebten Fadenalgen im Teich, den ich eigentlich zwar ganz ordentlich bepflanzt habe - aber das muss ja alles erst mal an- und einwachsen und sich ausbreiten.

Daher erwäge ich, irgend ein Algen-Ex in den Teich zu kippen - sozusagen als Übergangslösung. Schadet das dem Teich und vor allem, den Fischen oder kann man das als Zwischenlösung machen?


----------



## Doppellhelix (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Algen-Ex bis die Pflanzen gewachsen sind?*

Du wirst hier wahrscheinlich folgendes hören:

Du bekommst nichts aus deinem Teich raus, wenn du was reinkippst.

Soll heißen, deine Algen nehmen Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser auf. Das machen Pflanzen auch. Allerdings wachsen die Algen wesentlich schneller als Pflanzen. Und deshalbt kommt er zu einer "Überallgung".

Wenn du jetzt ein Mittel reinkippst, dann gehen deine Algen kaputt. Die Nährstoffe, die deine Algen vorher aufgenommen haben werden wieder freigesetzt und dienen der nächsten Algengeneration als Nahrung.

Du bekämpfst damit nicht die Ursache. Nur die Symptome.

Allerdings würde mich schon mal interessieren, wie und ob das Zeug wirkt. Und ich gebe zu, ich hatte es jetzt letzt auch in der Hand und hätte es beinahe ausprobiert


----------



## Ares (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Algen-Ex bis die Pflanzen gewachsen sind?*

Hallo Regine,

leider kann ich Dir auch keine Antwort geben, aber ich habe mich schon ähnliches gefragt. 
Bei mir sieht es z. Z. so aus, dass scheinbar die Fadenalgen sprießen und sämtliche Nährstoffe an sich reißen sobald die Sonne scheint und die - erwünschten - Pflanzen nur kümmern. Deshalb dachte ich auch schon darüber nach, zur Entlastung einmal mit Fadenalgenbekämpfungsmittel zu arbeiten. Aber was nimmt man da am besten ohne die Lebewesen (Fische, Kaulquappen, __ Schnecken usw. ) zu schädigen?

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Regs (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Algen-Ex bis die Pflanzen gewachsen sind?*

Hallo Sandra,

wir sind ja garantiert nicht die Einzigen mit dem Problem. Wir müssen halt Phosphat los werden wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Ich bin mir auch ganz sicher, dass viele von uns Teichleuten ihre Teiche schon behandeln oder behandelt haben.

Was nimmt man da am besten ohne Flurschaden anzurichten?


----------



## maritim (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Algen-Ex bis die Pflanzen gewachsen sind?*

hallo regine

das einzige was man recht sorglos(einiges muss aber beachtet werden) in den teich kippen kann ist fermentgetreide.
kostet ein apfel und ein ei und richtig angewendet hält es fadenalgen und schwebealgen in zaum.
https://www.kanne-brottrunk.de/pdfs/Fischzucht.pdf


bei fischbesatz mit fütterrung, ist  natürlich voraussetzung, das eine vernünftige vorabscheidung und ein ausreichend dimensionierter biologischer filter vorhanden ist.


----------



## Regs (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Algen-Ex bis die Pflanzen gewachsen sind?*

Hallo Peter,
ist es Dir schon gelungen, mit Kanne Brottrunk Fadenalgen final zu bekämpfen?

Wie sieht das mit den gängigen Algen-Bekämpfungsmitteln aus?


----------



## maritim (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Algen-Ex bis die Pflanzen gewachsen sind?*

hallo regine,

ich persönlich  habe wenig bis keine  fadenalgen im teich, darum brauche ich kein fermentgetreide. von zeit zur zeit muss ich sogar dünger in den teich geben, damit meine pflanzen nicht verkümmern.

bei leuten die ich persönlich kenne hat das fermentgetreide super geholfen.

von den üblichen algenmitteln , kann ich dir nur abraten, da du vom regen in die traufe kommst.


----------



## Spoony (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Algen-Ex bis die Pflanzen gewachsen sind?*

Seitdem ich bei mir Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Hornkraut und __ Tausendblatt) in Verbindung mit einem Phosphatbinder (Phos-Ex, ist im Filter platziert) nutze, habe ich keinerlei Algenprobleme mehr.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Algen-Ex bis die Pflanzen gewachsen sind?*

Hallo Regine,


> Daher erwäge ich, irgend ein Algen-Ex in den Teich zu kippen - sozusagen als Übergangslösung. Schadet das dem Teich und vor allem, den Fischen oder kann man das als Zwischenlösung machen?


Ich würde es nicht machen, auch ich habe auch ab und an leicht mit Fadenalgen zu 
kämpfen, aber die paar stören mich nicht weiter, da ich immer Bodensicht habe.
Ich werde auch noch mehr bepflanzen, obwohl ich schon recht viel habe, aber 
Unterwasserpflanzen kann man m.M. nach gar nicht zu viel haben.
Also lieber ein paar Euros in UW Pflanzen investieren.
LG Markus


----------



## Regs (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Algen-Ex bis die Pflanzen gewachsen sind?*

Hallo Ihr,
die Idee an sich hört sich ja zu schön an - aber wenn man sich dann die infrage kommenden Produkte anschaut sieht das schon anders aus.

Brottrunk da gibts massenhaft Anwender die den in Zukunft lieber selbst trinken wollen.

Jede Fadenalge persönlich zu behandeln halte ich auch für einen ausgemachten Witz.

Einzig PhosEx Pond Direkt von JBL das Phosphat bindet scheint mir in der Anwendung recht problemlos zu sein. Jetzt habe ich erst Mal den Teich mit Zeolith behandelt (zum zweiten Mal) - und schau mir das Ergebnis an. 

Ansonsten werde ich es wohl mit dem JBL Produkt mal versuchen, das richtet offenbar keinen Schaden an.

Mein kleiner Teich ist ordentlich bepflanzt - aber die Pflanzen haben überwiegend jetzt ihr erstes Jahr und sind noch klein. Dass Algenprobleme vor allem in neuen Teichen auftreten weiß ich wohl - irgend wann sind die auch verschwunden.


----------



## Findling (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Algen-Ex bis die Pflanzen gewachsen sind?*

Hallo Regine,

geh doch einfach mal mit dem sogenannten "gesunden Menschenverstand" an dein "Problem" ran.

Was sind Algen? Pflanzen!
Was machst du mit all den bisher genannten Mitteln? Entweder du tötest die Algen (also ein Pflanzengift) oder aber du entziehst den Algen (also den Pflanzen) ihre Nahrung! 

Kannst du dir dann unter Berücksichtigung von Satz 1 vorstellen, dass es auf dem internationalen Markt ein Mittel gibt, das in der Lage ist zu entscheiden: dies ist eine Alge, die muss ich bekämpfen bzw. dies ist eine "andere" Pflanze, die muss ich in Ruhe lassen?

Egal was du in dieser Richtung gegen die Algen unternimmst, es wird immer auch - mehr oder weniger - dem Wachstum der restlichen Pflanzen schaden. 

Deshalb auch mein Rat:

möglichst viele höhere Pflanzen - vor allem Unterwasserpflanzen - einbringen, dann erledigt sich das Thema Algen innerhalb von max. 2 - 3 Jahren von alleine. Und bis dahin die Fadenalgen regelmäßig entfernen. Geeignete "Geräte" von Klobürste bis Gabel (jeweils am Stiel)  wurden hier schon mehrfach beschrieben.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## jrewing4 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Algen-Ex bis die Pflanzen gewachsen sind?*

Hallo Regs,
eins wird bei den ganzen Diskussionen aber immer vergessen. Algen in jeder Form verhindern das Sterben Deiner Fische, da die Algen Fischgiftige Nährstoffe aufnehmen, genau wie andere Wasserpflanzen (Deswegen die im Moment auf keinen Fall reduzieren) oder wie der Filter (Wenn er richtig läuft).

Das allerbeste Mittel außer einem funktionierendem Filter ist Geduld. Meine Frau hat mir die ersten Jahre auch immer in den Ohren gelegen mit diesen Mittelchen und alles musste schnell gehen. Konnte mich aber zum Glück immer durchsetzen. Mittlerweile hat sie auch etwas Geduld.
Frag einmal Deinen Händler, was passiert, wenn Du Algenvernichter in den Teich kippst. Die ehrliche Antwort von seiner Seite wäre: Algen ernähren sich von Nährstoffen (Tote Tier- und Pflanzenreste, auch Algen) - Algen wachsen - Mittel reinkippen - Algen sterben ab - Das was die Algen in ihrem ersten Leben an Nährstoffen aufgenommen haben, wird auf einmal wieder freigesetzt - Neue Algen enstehen - Algen wachsen, schneller als beim ersten mal - Noch mehr Mittel reinkippen - Algen sterben ab, usw.
Das System funktioniert nur dann, wenn Du nach dem ersten Algenabsterben mit dem Filter die toten Algen rausziehst. Aber da ein Filter im Frühjahr noch nicht auf 100 % Leistung ist, ist die Wasserreinigung nicht besonders gut. Außerdem denke über meinen ersten Absatz nach.

Und wie schon geschrieben, diese Mittelchen sind oft nicht gerade so gesund für die Fische.

Was hast Du eigentlich für eine Filteranlage?

Tschüß
Steffen


----------



## Regs (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Algen-Ex bis die Pflanzen gewachsen sind?*

Guten Morgen,

dann werde ich es wohl bei Zeolith belassen und hoffen, dass sich das Becken durch die Bepflanzung bald stabilisiert. 

Im Aquarium läuft es ja ähnlich ab - in neu eingerichteten Aquarien hat man es zunächst immer mit Kiesel-Algen zu tun, egal wie gut die Bepflanzung ist. Allerdings muss man dort auch aktiv mechanisch eingreifen um die los zu werden.


----------

